# المنتديات الأسرية > منتدى الجمال والأناقة >  >  أناقة عضو ..الجميع يتفضل

## آهات حنونه

*الســـــــــلام عليكم ورحمـــة الله وبركـــــــــــاته



صــبــــــاح / مســــــاء ( الخيــراتـ )


كيكفـــم ياشبــاب ..♥♥♥♥♥♥. && بنـــــــــاتـ



الفكـــــــــــرهـ ملتووشه الحقيقه ..


راح اختــار عضــــــــــ, ـوو ( مشــرفـ أو عضــو أو إداري ) وتكــون في أسئلـــــــه محددهـ 


وبــ ع ــدين يجــاوبـ عليهــا وبـ ع ـــدين راح نختار غيره ونصوت ♥♥♥. 

 وراح يكــون في مجــال للأعضــاء بأنهم يعلقـــوا .اتفقنـــا ياحلويــن 


* الاسئـــــله :-


1- أيهــــــم تفضل ( الثوب وملحقـــاته ) أم ( الجيــنز والـ تي شيرتـ )؟
2- ايش المــاركه اللي تح ــب تشتري منها ( الإسبورات )؟
3- ايش الشــي إللي ماتستغنىآآآ عنه في كــل طلعه ؟!
4- لــو سافرتـ للخــــارج إيش تلبس عـــــادة ً ؟.؟
5- في ( البرد ) بـ إيش عــادة ً تتدفــىآآآآ ؟.؟.؟ * من الملابس ** *
6- إيش لون قمـــــــاشك بالبرد ؟.؟ وهــل أنت من النوع إللي يهتم بالكبــك ؟.؟


* شمــاغيات :-
1- إيش تفضــل الشمــاغ ولا الغترهـ؟!
2- الشماغ أو الغترهـ شي أساسي بالنسبه لك مــ ع الثوبـ ؟.؟
3- هل انت من النــوع إللي يتلثم بشمــاغه في البرد ؟.؟

4- كيف طريقتكـ في لبس الشمـاغ ( صورهـ ) >>للتشخيصه موب لك..خخخخ


* كمــاليات :-
1- مــاهو عطركـ المفضــل ؟.؟ ( واحد بس ) 
2- ماركتكـ المفضله للســــاعات ؟
3- كــم مرا تروح لـ ( صالون الحلاق ) في الشــهر ؟.؟

4- تـح ــب تلبس خـاتم ؟.؟
 



اخيرا ً 

صور لنــا أي شي تـح ــبه من ( ساعات ،، نظارات ،، ملابسكـ ،، عطوركـ ,,, any thing )

أتمنى الفكره تروق لكم

وتتفاعلون معاي وبعدين راح نختار بعد التفاعل والتصويت

تحياتي ’’’’’’’’’’بحووور’’’’’’’’’*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم ...

طرح مميز......


يعطيك العافية حبيبتي ع الجهود الرائعة ...

اتمنى يكون هناك تفاعل من قبل الجميع   :)

سوف يتم نقله بعد إذنك لقسم الجمال والأناقة ليأخذ حقه هناك بشكل أكبر...


خالص شكرنا لعطاءكم


لازلنا نرقب كل مميز لكم...

موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى

دمتي بعين المولى الجليل

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

تم التصويتـ واتمنى يحصلـ تفاعلـ
بنتظار جديدكـ بحوور
تحياتيـ ..

----------


## أحبك ياغلا عمري

موضوع رائع يستحق الشكر
يعطيكٍ العافيه وموفقين

----------


## آهات حنونه

*اسعدني مروركم وتفاعلكم الحلو*

*مازلت اطمع في المزيد ...........؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

*تحياتي لكم*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

فكره روعه 

يالله ان شاء الله الشباب ما يخالفوا 

سيتم التصويت في الثواني الجايه

----------


## مجنونة وحلوة

_تم التصويت_ 
_موفقين ان شاء الله_
_((تحياتي))_
_ &&مجنونة وحلوة&&_

----------


## نبض الحنان

تم التصويت 
موفقين انشاء الله

----------


## آهات حنونه

*اشكر تواجدكم وحماسكم*

*انشاء الله نلاقي تفاعل اكثر*

*تحياتي*

----------


## سموورهـ ..~

مساء الخير..
فكرة جميلة تسلمي بحر ع الطرح
تم التصويت
ماننحرم من جديدك ولامن أبداعاتك المتواصلة ياربـــــــ
تحياااااااتو..سمورهـ

----------


## آهات حنونه

*الله يسلمك غلاهم سموره*

*اسعدني مرورك تحياتي*

----------


## أحبك ياغلا عمري

تم التصويت

----------


## ليلاس

تم التصويت

----------


## آهات حنونه

*شكرا لتوجدكم*

*موفقين جميعا*

----------


## Malamh Cute

مرحبـا ..

تم التصويت ،

فكره روعه وإن شاء الله يصير تفاعل ،

ربي يعطيش العافيه

تحياتي

----------


## غرام أحباب

فكره حلوه ومميزه
وزيين خلينانصييب للشبااب مو كل للبنااات
هع
تم التصويت

----------


## آهات حنونه

شكرا لمروركم وتشجيعكم

انشاء الله

يالله بكره آخر شئ

----------


## آهات حنونه

كانه الموضوع نام

يالله خيي *شبكه* انت الي فايز معنا في التصويت

تفضل بنتظارك

----------


## سموورهـ ..~

صباح الخير..
نحن بأنتظار أخي شبكة الناصرة
تحياااااتو..سمورهـ

----------


## همسة ألم

بإنتظارك أخي شبكة ..

----------


## آهات حنونه

بلانتظار 

مشكورين على التشجيع

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

شكرا لكل من تكرم وصوت لي ..

ولكن اعذروني  :embarrest:  ..

وليتم التصويت من جديد لشخص آخر ..

اتمنى لكم التوفيق ..

دمتم بكل خير

----------


## آهات حنونه

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..
> *وعليكم السلام خيي شبكه*
> 
> شكرا لكل من تكرم وصوت لي .. 
> ولكن اعذروني  ..
> 
> *معذور خيو خلاص يكفينا تواجدك معنا وتشجيعنا* 
> وليتم التصويت من جديد لشخص آخر ..
> *خلاص ولايهمك* 
> ...



*بتواجدكم معنا نوفق بأذن الله*

*دمت لنا فخرا* 

*تحياتي لك*

----------


## قطعة سكر

فكره حلوووه
يسلمووو
بس 
هذي للشباب بس لو للشباب والصبايا؟؟

----------


## Malamh Cute

*صبآآح الورد*




*يالله ننتظر العضو اللي بينورنآ :) ،*

*آختآرو وبستدعيه  ،*

*ربي يعطيكم الف عافيه ،*

*لاعدم*

*سي يو*

----------


## آهات حنونه

انشاء الله 

مشكورين على المرور والتشجيع

مشكوره خيتي ملامح على تشجيعك

بما انا خييي شبكه كان الاول والثاني _نبراس_ يالله بنتظارك تستدعيه ومشكوره

تحياتي لك

----------


## سموورهـ ..~

مساء الخير..
نحن بأنتظار أخي نبراس
بالتوفيق للجميع
تحيااتو..سمورهـ

----------


## آهات حنونه

انشاء الله

بلانتظار

شكرا لمرورك سموره

----------


## Malamh Cute

*مرآحب ،*

*تًم إستدعآء خيي نبرآس :) ،*

*يعطيكم العافيه ،*

*تحياتي*

----------


## نبراس،،،

اهلا بكم جميعا 
اعتذر على الأخيير وان شاء الله غدا اجييب على الاسئله 
لانني متأخرا انتبهت للأستدعااء 
شكرا لكم جميعا

----------


## آهات حنونه

يالله بلانتظار خيي نبراس

مشكوره خيتي ملامح كيوت

----------


## نبراس،،،

اعتذر للجميع على طول التأخير لأسباب خارجه عن ارادتي 
ان شاء الله دقائق وتكون الاجوبه موجووده 
تحياتي لكم

----------


## نبراس،،،

> *الســـــــــلام عليكم ورحمـــة الله وبركـــــــــــاته*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته  
> 
> ...



 
اختي بحر العجاائب اشكرك كثيرا لهذه الاستضافه 
الجمييله واعتذر كثيرا للتأخيير الخارج عن ارادتي
   واشكر الاخت Malamh Cute لاستدعاائي لهذه الاستضافه
تحياتي لك و اتمنى لك التوفيق

----------


## آهات حنونه

مشكور خيي نبراس لتواجدك

بس بصراحه وعذرا ضحكت على الكبك

والعطر بجد رائع جدا

موفق بأذن الله

تحياتي لك

----------


## نبراس،،،

> مشكور خيي نبراس لتواجدك
> 
> بس بصراحه وعذرا ضحكت على الكبك
> 
> والعطر بجد رائع جدا
> 
> موفق بأذن الله
> 
> تحياتي لك



يعني ضحكتي طيييب يصيير خيير :rocket: 
بعد تضحكي ولا تعلميني ويش معنااها 
يالله قولو لي ويش معنااه علشان ما حد يضحك علي مره ثانييه 
تبغي الصراحه فيه كلمتيين بعد ما عرفتم بس قلت لنفسي 
ليش اخلي روحي مضحك خليني اقول اني ما اعرف بس هذي الكلمه ههههه
تحياتي وامنياتي لك بالتوفيق

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ههههههه*  
*فله استضافتك أخوي نبراس*  
*اني بعلمك وشووو الكبك أو لو تسمحو لا حد يضحك على جارنا >>هذه الا بيجيها كف* 

*هذا الكبك ..الا يكون في كم الثوب..القميص ...الخ >> مو تقولو موحليو,, هي صوره توضيحيه والسلام*  
**

----------


## Malamh Cute

*صبآإح الورد ،*

*ههههههههه استضافتك روعه والله خيي نبرآإس  ،*

*بس آستغربت إنك ماتعرف الكبك  ،*

*نورت والله ،* 

*وإن شاء الله تكون بآإقي الإستضافآإت كلهم روعه جدي  ،*

*وربي يعطيكم الف عافيه ،*

*ننتظر العضو الجديد ،*

*تحيآتي*

----------


## آهات حنونه

هههههه

شفت خيي نبراس مش بس انا هههه

يعطيك العافيه واسمح اليي ماقدرت اني اوضح الك المعنى كنت افكرك تمزح

تسلمو جميعا على الطله

----------


## آهات حنونه

طيب انا خطرت في بالي فكره بدل التصويت لان اعداد الاصوات قليله جدا 

خلينا نستضيف شخص مباشرة بما أنا الاعضاء (الرجاجيل)قليلين

ولا شو خويتي بلموضوع *ملامح كيوت*

ادا وافقتني الرائ استدعي *شبل الطفوف*

----------


## Malamh Cute

> طيب انا خطرت في بالي فكره بدل التصويت لان اعداد الاصوات قليله جدا 
> 
> خلينا نستضيف شخص مباشرة بما أنا الاعضاء (الرجاجيل)قليلين
> 
> ولا شو خويتي بلموضوع *ملامح كيوت*
> 
> ادا وافقتني الرائ استدعي *شبل الطفوف*



 
*مسآء الورد ،* 
*بحوور آي جدي نستضيف مبآشره* 

*آحسن لآ يتوقف الموضوع  /*

*ولآيهمش غلآتو جآري إستدعآء خيي شبل ،*

*ربي يعطيكم العافيه*

*تحياتي*

----------


## سموورهـ ..~

مساء الخير..
خخخخخخخخ أستضافة جميلة
أخي نبراس بس أني ضحكت وأستغربت أنك ماتعرف وشو الكبك
 يسلموا ع الردود الجميلة
نورت الموضوع هع 
تحياتو..سمورهـ

----------


## آهات حنونه

*يسعدني تواصلك سموره الحلوه*

*لاعدمنا مرورك الحلو*

*تحياتي واكيد نورتي*

----------


## فرح

واااااااااو هنا فضاااايح ..ياااحبك لهشغلات :wink:  :toung:  هههههه
هااانبراس ولايهمك فرح ماتعرف تضحك ابببببد  :deh: هههههههه
بس القاء والاجاابااات رووووعه 
لو فيه اسئله اكثثثثثر من جديييه حتى تطلع الفضايح اكثثثثر :evil:  ههههه
طبعا هذه لزوووم النحااااسه للاسف نبراس راحت علي كان طلعنا لك اسئله  :rolleyes:  :cool: 
فكره حلوووه بحووور
ويللا ننتظر شبل 
دمتم بخييييييييير

----------


## آهات حنونه

> واااااااااو هنا فضاااايح ..ياااحبك لهشغلات هههههه
> *ههههه*
> 
> هااانبراس ولايهمك فرح ماتعرف تضحك ابببببد هههههههه
> بس القاء والاجاابااات رووووعه 
> لو فيه اسئله اكثثثثثر من جديييه حتى تطلع الفضايح اكثثثثر ههههه
> طبعا هذه لزوووم النحااااسه للاسف نبراس راحت علي كان طلعنا لك اسئله 
> فكره حلوووه بحووور
> ويللا ننتظر شبل 
> ...



 *تواجدك هو الاحلا*

*نبراس لفت الانتباه لما قال لاتضحكو هههه*

*لاعدمنا هل الطلله الطيبه*

*تحياتي*

----------


## قطعة سكر

هههههههههههه
بصراااحه اني بعد ماااعرف الكبك خخخخخخخخ
بأنتظااار شبل
~سكروووه~

----------


## بنوته كيوته

ههههههههههههههه
فكره حلوه واجوبة اخونا نبراس أحلى..
بنتظار بقية الشباب..
مشكوره خيتي على الموضوع الحلو..

----------


## آهات حنونه

العفو غلاهم

اسعدني تواجدك

لاعدمنا مرورك

تحياتي

----------


## نبراس،،،

> *ههههههه* 
> 
> *فله استضافتك أخوي نبراس*  
> *اني بعلمك وشووو الكبك أو لو تسمحو لا حد يضحك على جارنا >>هذه الا بيجيها كف* 
> *شكر شكر  للجيران الطيبين*  
> *هذا الكبك ..الا يكون في كم الثوب..القميص ...الخ >> مو تقولو موحليو,,* 
> *في الحقيقه انا اسميهم اسم ثاني بس ما بقوول يمكن بعد تضحووا علي* 
> *هي صوره توضيحيه والسلام*  
> 
> **




اشكرك اختي ورده على التوضيح
اتمنى لك التوفيق

----------


## نبراس،،،

> *صبآإح الورد ،*
> 
> *ههههههههه استضافتك روعه والله خيي نبرآإس  ،* 
> *بس آستغربت إنك ماتعرف الكبك  ،*
> *لا والله صحيح *  
> *نورت والله ،*  
> *وإن شاء الله تكون بآإقي الإستضافآإت كلهم روعه جدي  ،*
> *يجي لكم يوم ونضحك عليكم ضحك*  
> *وربي يعطيكم الف عافيه ،* 
> ...







> هههههه
> 
> شفت خيي نبراس مش بس انا هههه
> يالله ما عليه اهم شي ضحكتووا ههه 
> يعطيك العافيه واسمح اليي ماقدرت اني اوضح الك المعنى كنت افكرك تمزح
> مره ثانيه لا تفتكري
> 
> تسلمو جميعا على الطله








> مساء الخير..
> 
> خخخخخخخخ أستضافة جميلة
> أخي نبراس بس أني ضحكت وأستغربت أنك ماتعرف وشو الكبك
> انا لو بحثت في النت قبل كاان زين بس انا طلعت مو دكي 
> 
> يسلموا ع الردود الجميلة
> شكر لك خييه 
> نورت الموضوع هع 
> ...



اشكركم جميعا

----------


## نبراس،،،

> واااااااااو هنا فضاااايح ..ياااحبك لهشغلات هههههه
> ياحبكم للفضايح 
> 
> هااانبراس ولايهمك فرح ماتعرف تضحك ابببببد هههههههه
> بس القاء والاجاابااات رووووعه 
> يجي دوركم ونضحك عليكم ضحككك
> لو فيه اسئله اكثثثثثر من جديييه حتى تطلع الفضايح اكثثثثر ههههه
> طبعا هذه لزوووم النحااااسه للاسف نبراس راحت علي كان طلعنا لك اسئله 
> الحمد لله اني نجوت بأقل الخساائر راحت عليش هههههه
> ...







> هههههههههههه
> بصراااحه اني بعد ماااعرف الكبك خخخخخخخخ
> زين الله جابكم الحمد لله انه فيه احد ما يعرفهاا مثلي
>  انا بضحك عليكم الحيين  ههههه
> بأنتظااار شبل
> ~سكروووه~



 





> ههههههههههههههه
> فكره حلوه واجوبة اخونا نبراس أحلى..
> شكرا لك خييه 
> بنتظار بقية الشباب..
> مشكوره خيتي على الموضوع الحلو..



تحياتي لكن جميعا

----------


## نبراس،،،

ننتظر الاخ العزييز شبل
يالله جيبووه خلوونا نشووف

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

*فكره حلـــــــــووووه*

*استضافه ولاااااااااااااااااا احلى من هيك*
*بجد استمتعت واني اقراها*

*وبنسبه الى الكبك عاادي ناس وااايد تعرف شكلها بس ماتعرف انه اسمها كذ**ا*
*ولاتزعل اخوي هههه عادي*
*موفق لكل خير وصلاح*
*حوائج مقضيه بحق المهـــدي ابن الحسن عليهم السلام*


*في انتظر الاستضافه القادمه...*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

واخيرا وصلت اخي الكريم 
اني ما ضحكت ابتسمت تدري ليش
لأن الى فتره معينه واني ما اعرف الكبك 

وعرفتها بالصدفه كنت في السوق ونعسانه وعجبتني وحده كنت بشتريها عن حلق 

وضحكوا وعليي ومنها عرفت وشو الكبك 

خخخ
ننتظر شبل

----------


## حساسه بزياده

> *فكره حلـــــــــووووه*
> 
> *استضافه ولاااااااااااااااااا احلى من هيك*
> *بجد استمتعت واني اقراها*
> 
> وبنسبه الى الكبك عاادي ناس وااايد تعرف شكلها بس ماتعرف انه اسمها كذا
> *ولاتزعل اخوي هههه عادي*
> *موفق لكل خير وصلاح*
> *حوائج مقضيه بحق المهـــدي ابن الحسن عليهم السلام*
> ...



كلامش صحيح دموعه :rolleyes: 
*وياك نبراس* إحنا مانسميهم كبك :sad2: 
بس ماني قايله أني بعد :wink:  :wacko:

----------


## نبراس،،،

> *فكره حلـــــــــووووه*
> 
> *استضافه ولاااااااااااااااااا احلى من هيك*
> *صحيح فكره حلووه*
> *بجد استمتعت واني اقراها*
> 
> *وبنسبه الى الكبك عاادي ناس وااايد تعرف شكلها بس ماتعرف انه اسمها كذ**ا*
> *ولاتزعل اخوي هههه عادي*
> *شكر خييه لكن تقولي ولا تزعل ونتي تضحكي ليشششش* 
> ...







> واخيرا وصلت اخي الكريم 
> اني ما ضحكت ابتسمت تدري ليش
> لأن الى فتره معينه واني ما اعرف الكبك 
> يعني مثلي 
> 
> وعرفتها بالصدفه كنت في السوق ونعسانه وعجبتني وحده كنت بشتريها عن حلق 
> تدرين انتي صرتي اعظم مني بس لأنش
>  ما ضحكتي انا بعد ما بضحك بس ببتسم 
> 
> ...







> كلامش صحيح دموعه
> *وياك نبراس* إحنا مانسميهم كبك
> الحمد لله حصلنا مناصريين
> 
> بس ماني قايله أني بعد 
> اعترفي ويش تسمووهميمكن مثلناا



تحياتي لكن جميعا

----------


## نبراس،،،

ننتظر الاخ العزييز شبل
يالله جيبووه خلوونا نشووف

----------


## زهور الامل

مشكوره بحرالعجائب
ع الطرح الرائع 
استضافه حلوه خيوونبراس 
امممم الظاهر انه يسموه بزمه وجمعها بزمات}  :bigsmile: ههههه
يمكن لان سئلت من بعض ناس وخبروني :wacko:  خخخخخ 
يمكن صح اوغلط 
يللا ننتظر الفضايح الباقيه 
وينك خيوو شبل بسرعه لاطول 
يسلمووو

----------


## Hussain.T

هههه

أنا 

ويش اللي جآبني هنآ

حبيت أسجل دخول بس

الليلة بتوشوفوا الفضآيح

تحيآتي

----------


## آهات حنونه

> هههه
> 
> أنا  
> ويش اللي جآبني هنآ 
> حبيت أسجل دخول بس 
> الليلة بتوشوفوا الفضآيح 
> تحيآتي



ههههه

صادوه  :toung:  :toung: 

يالله ننتظر بكل حماس  :wink:

----------


## سموورهـ ..~

صباح الخير..
ننتظر الأخ شبل الطفوف بفارغ الصبر هع
وبكل حماس
تحياااتو..سمورهـ

----------


## قطعة سكر

بأنتظار شبل

----------


## @~*سحرالعيون*~@

يسلموووووو خيتووووووو ع الفكرره الاكثر من رووعــة

وتـــــم التصووويــت


تحيااات اختك:@~*سحر العيون*~@

----------


## هدوء الغرام

*فكرة عن جد رووووووووووعة 
تسلمي على الطرح خية 
ننتظر (شبل) بفارغ الصبر 
تحياتي*

----------


## آهات حنونه

يسلمو على المرور الحلو

لاعدمنا تواصلكم

بنتظار شبل(قال بيجي الليل )ههههه

تحياتي

----------


## قطعة سكر

مو كأنه تأخر
قال بيجي الليل اصلا شكله مابيجي خخخخخ
وأذاا ماجى اختااارو اخوونا علي pt
خخخخخخخخ ياااحبي للفضااايح

----------


## Malamh Cute

*مرآحب ،*

*بإنتظآر الضيف الجديد :) ،*

*ربي يعطيكم الف عافيه ..~*

*تحياتي*

----------


## آهات حنونه

بنتظار شبل اكيد جاي

ولايهمك خيتي سكرنخلص من  شبل ونسحب  علي Pt

----------


## أحبك ياغلا عمري

يسلموو على الموضوع
وبإ نتظار أخي شبل
موفق مع الفضايح

----------


## آهات حنونه

الله يسلمك خيتي نورتي الموضووع

بلانتظاااار

----------


## همسة ألم

بإنتظار العضوا..

----------


## ليلاس

رح ننتظر

و ان شاء الله شبل ما رح يتأخر

----------


## آهات حنونه

مشكورين لمروركم

بلانتظار

----------


## Hussain.T

عذرا عذرا ع التأخير

~ِ~

ظروفي لآ تسمح لي هالفترة

استدعوا اخي علي Pt 

علشآن لآ توقف المسآبقة

أنا سأغيب هالفترة 

ودآعا

----------


## آهات حنونه

انشاء الله المانع خير

بس اخوي شبل بنكون بنتظارك متى مارجعت

راح نستضيف معنا *خيي علي Pt*

----------


## قطعة سكر

مو الموضوع ناام
يلا بأنتظار اخونا علي
يلا علي مو تحط اعذاار زيهم
سي يااا..}
~سكروووه~

----------


## آهات حنونه

اشكر تواجدك وتواصلك قطعه 

تم استدعائه

تحياتي

----------


## المميزة

وااااو فكرة روووعة >> تو الناس حبيبتي كان لاجيتي 
انشا الله علي مايطول علينا:)

----------


## آهات حنونه

انشاء الله

اسعدني تواجدك

ومتباركه بشهر

----------


## نبراس،،،

اهلا خييه
 ليش الموضووع ناايم يالله صحووه 
اتمنى لك التوفيق داائما

----------


## Malamh Cute

مرآحب ،

ننتظر خيي علي :) ،

وربي يعطيكم الف عافيه ،

تحيآتي

----------


## الفراشه الحائرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة
اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد
فكرة حلوة خية تسلمين على الطرح
يعطيك الف عافية

----------


## آهات حنونه

الله يعافيكم

بس استدعينا خيي على بس ماحظر

راح نستدعي غيره خلال ايام ادا ماجاء

شكرا لتواجدكم الطيب

تحياتي لكم

----------


## Malamh Cute

> الله يعافيكم
> 
> بس استدعينا خيي على بس ماحظر
> 
> راح نستدعي غيره خلال ايام ادا ماجاء
> 
> شكرا لتواجدكم الطيب
> 
> تحياتي لكم



مسآإء الورد ،

آمم خيتو وين آستدعيتي علي ؟؟

مآإشوف في ملفه الشخصي إستدعآإء ؟؟! :amuse: 

يالله عمومآً ننتظره ينور ،

يعطيكم آلف عآإفيه

سي يو

----------


## عفاف الهدى

استدعوا عضو ثاني مع علي 
وشوفوا مين يصل قبل 
بس لايموت الموضوع

----------


## آهات حنونه

اشكر تواجدكم وتواصلكم الحلو

يالله نستدعي علوكه واستدعاء لخيي علي 

تحياتي لكم

----------


## أحبك ياغلا عمري

شكله الموضوع بينام
ننتظر العضو

----------


## بنوته كيوته

بانتظاركم اخوتي..
مو تطولوا علينا :wink: ..

----------


## آهات حنونه

شكرا لتواصلكم
الله اله بخيتي ملامح توسل لنا استدعاء لهم ورحم الله والديها
تحياتي لكم

----------


## Malamh Cute

مسآإء الورد ،

غآلي والطلب رخيص :) ،

إن شاء الله ارسل ليهم إستدعآء علوكه وعلي :) 

ربي يعطيكم الف عافيه ،

تحياتي

----------


## سموورهـ ..~

مرحبا..
بأنتظار أخونا علي
تحياتو..سمورهـ

----------


## علي pt

السلام عليكم جميعا ورحمة الله وبركاته ،،

عذرا عذرا مليون مو مرة

جاني خبر الاستضافة من زمان من قبل الأخت فرح - أرسلت لي

ودخلت الموضوع بس كنت مشغول وقلت ما راح اعتذر زي ماطلبت مني سكروووه - وبرجع مرة ثانية
ومنها راح عن بالي الموضوع ونسيت ،،

واللحين شت الاستدعاء الثاني من قبل الأخت عفاف
فتذكرتكم

آسف لجعلكم تنتظروني كثيرا

وحتى اللحين مشغول بالعمل وطلعات رمضان
لكن سأحاول جاهدا التواجد هنا

وترى للآن مادريت وش المطلوب
لكني على استعداد لأجلكم
ان شاء الله ..


راح أرجع للصفحات السابقة (حتى اشوف وش السالفة)
واي احد عنده شي ينورنا مرحوم الوالدين

ودمتم ودامت روحكم الطاهرة

----------


## ABU A7MED

عوافى عليكم 

 :bleh:  :bleh:

----------


## عفاف الهدى

ابو احمد بعد انت مدعو معانا هنا اتفضل  :bigsmile: 
يا هلا بالشباب :amuse: 
علي ..علوكه ..ابو احمد :rolleyes: 
وبقية الشباب :cool:

----------


## ABU A7MED

مسا الخير ..

حاضرين أختى عفاف  :bigsmile: 

رح اتواجد هون وتحت أمركم بلى تأمروه 

شكرا للجميع  :bleh:  :bleh:  :bleh: 

خالص تحيتى ..~

----------


## آهات حنونه

شكرا لتواجدكم

بس خيي علي..الاسئله موجوده في الصفحه الاولى بنتظارك لاطول

خيي ابو احمد لاتفكر انك تهرب صايدينك صايدينك هع بنتظاركم جميعا 

تحياتي لخيتي العزيزه عفاف

----------


## حساسه بزياده

وااااااااااااااااااااال 
من اللعام وإنتون على هالقعده هادي 
دام السالفه فيها رجاله عجل كديتوا(سنتهم مليون)
الأفضل إنش تسوي قائمه بلأسماء وتسوي ليهم كلهم إستدعاء
 ورزقش على الله>>قاعده في السوق :wacko: 
وشوفي متى بيجوا عاد (رجاجيل ويش تقولوا إذا ماسووا چي مايصيروا)

----------


## ABU A7MED

يعنى المفروض انو اجاوب على الاسئلة الى بأول الموضوع ؟؟

----------


## Malamh Cute

> يعنى المفروض انو اجاوب على الاسئلة الى بأول الموضوع ؟؟



مسآإء الورد ،

ههههههه والله زين اختآروك من زمآن كان ودي هالشي يصير  :nuts: 

واي تجآأوب الأسئلة اللي في الصفحه الاولى ، :toung: 

ربي يعطيك الف عافيه 

سي يو

----------


## علي pt

> *الســـــــــلام عليكم ورحمـــة الله وبركـــــــــــاته*
> وعليكم من الله السلامـــ
> والرحمة والاكرامــــــ ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *صــبــــــاح / مســــــاء ( الخيــراتـ )* 
> ...



شكرا للي استدعوني - مو للي سحبوني

----------


## آهات حنونه

شكرا لتواصلكم الطيب

بلانتظااااار 

تحياتي للجميع

----------


## آهات حنونه

ماشاء الله عليك خيي علي pt

أختصرت كل شي هع

بس الاسبورت هههه معقول ماتعرف هههها<<<<الاخ مش رياضي ابد

بالتوفيق خيي ....

اسعدني تواجدك لاعدمنا مرورك

تحياتي لك

----------


## ABU A7MED

هههههههههه

طيب راجعلكم تانى بس اراجع الأسئلة خخخخخخ  :bleh: 

سى يو

----------


## مجنونة وحلوة

بأنتظااااار خيي ابووووو احمد
          تحياتي 
      مجنونة وحلوة

----------


## عفاف الهدى

ما شاء الله عليه ابو حسن 
اختصر كل شي 
هاهاهاها
مشكور اخي الكريم على تلبية الطلب 
ما اتقصر 

ابو احمد مستنيينك ننتظرك يعني 
هاهاهاها

----------


## عفاف الهدى

راح استدعي كمان اخونا يوم سعيد 
يمكن اللينا حظ نتوقف معاه هون

----------


## ABU A7MED

> *الســـــــــلام عليكم ورحمـــة الله وبركـــــــــــاته
> 
> وعليكم السلام والرحمة والاكرام
> 
> صــبــــــاح / مســــــاء ( الخيــراتـ )
> 
> مسا الورد والجورى 
> 
> 
> ...





يعطيكم ألف عافية على الموضوع المميز والاسئلة الحلوة  :embarrest: 

خالص تحيتى وتقديرى ..~

----------


## ورده محمديه

أخوي علي استضافته مره خفيفه ومختصرهـ 
اما أخوي ابو احمد مرهـ ضريفه هههه  
وخصوصاً بهالسؤال خخخخ  :toung:  

3- هل انت من النــوع إللي يتلثم بشمــاغه في البرد ؟.؟ 
بالبرد بتلتم ببطانية مو بس بشماغة  :embarrest:  



يعطيكم ربي الف عافيه 
وبنتظار الضيوف الجدد
موفقين..

----------


## Malamh Cute

مرآحب ، 
يعطيكم آلف عآإفيه علي وآبو احمد :) ،

وصورة البحر نآآيس 
ننتظر آجوبة باقي الشبآإآب ، 
تحيآتي

----------


## آهات حنونه

مشكور اخوي ابو أحمد r على تلبية الدعوة

استمتعنا كثيير معك...بطانيه هادي هههه مايسوونها الا أهل القديح دائما هع

بجد صورة البحر رااااااااائعه جدا لاني من عشااقه وقت الغروب

موفق بأذن الله

بنتظار بقية الشباب يتفضلون معانا

----------


## عفاف الهدى

ابو احمد اخوووك
خوش لقاء 
يعطيك العافية 
استانسنا معاك

----------


## Malamh Cute

صبآإح الورد ، 
ننتظر خيي علوكه :) ،

ربي يعطيكم العآآفيه ،

تحيآتي

----------


## علي pt

> ماشاء الله عليك خيي علي pt
> 
> أختصرت كل شي هع
> انا زين جاوبت
> 
> بس الاسبورت هههه معقول ماتعرف هههها<<<<الاخ مش رياضي ابد
> معقول ما اعرف الاسبورت ---- >>> بس المذكور بالسؤال الاسبورات / هاذي وش ترجمتها !!!
> بالتوفيق خيي ....
> 
> ...



 
أشكر الجميع
لتقبل مشاركتي المختصرة

----------


## علوكه

الســـــــــلام عليكم ورحمـــة الله وبركـــــــــــاته

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركــــــــاته

صــبــــــاح / مســــــاء ( الخيــراتـ )

صباح الياسمين

كيكفـــم ياشبــاب ..♥♥♥♥♥♥. && بنـــــــــاتـ
الف الحمد لله

*الفكـــــــــــرهـ ملتووشه الحقيقه ..*

الله واكبر من الفكره


راح اختــار عضــــــــــ, ـوو ( مشــرفـ أو عضــو أو إداري ) وتكــون في أسئلـــــــه محددهـ 


وبــ ع ــدين يجــاوبـ عليهــا وبـ ع ـــدين راح نختار غيره ونصوت ♥♥♥. 

وراح يكــون في مجــال للأعضــاء بأنهم يعلقـــوا .*اتفقنـــا ياحلويــن* 


* الاسئـــــله :-


1- أيهــــــم تفضل ( الثوب وملحقـــاته ) أم ( الجيــنز والـ تي شيرتـ )؟

الجينز والـ تى شيرتـ


2- ايش المــاركه اللي تح ــب تشتري منها ( الرياضيه)؟

الاديداس _اللوتو3- ايش الشــي إللي ماتستغنىآآآ عنه في كــل طلعه ؟!

اللابتوب
4- لــو سافرتـ للخــــارج إيش تلبس عـــــادة ً ؟.؟

البس البدلات

5- في ( البرد ) بـ إيش عــادة ً تتدفــىآآآآ ؟.؟.؟ * من الملابس * * 
جاكيت _بدلات شتويه
6- إيش لون قمـــــــاشك بالبرد ؟.؟ وهــل أنت من النوع إللي يهتم بالكبــك ؟.؟رصاصي لماع_بني لماع
الكبك اهتم معاي اكثر من 15طقم


* شمــاغيات :-

1- إيش تفضــل الشمــاغ ولا الغترهـ؟!

الشماغ طبعا


2- الشماغ أو الغترهـ شي أساسي بالنسبه لك مــ ع الثوبـ ؟.؟

لابد من ذالك


3- هل انت من النــوع إللي يتلثم بشمــاغه في البرد ؟.؟

نعم نعم
4- كيف طريقتكـ في لبس الشمـاغ ( صورهـ ) >>للتشخيصه موب لك..خخخخ

في اكثر من طريقه
للاسف مش معاي صور
* كمــاليات :-

1- مــاهو عطركـ المفضــل ؟.؟ ( واحد بس )

مسك الملوك


2- ماركتكـ المفضله للســــاعات ؟

سيكو

3- كــم مرا تروح لـ ( صالون الحلاق ) في الشــهر ؟.؟

تقريبا 5مرات

4- تـح ــب تلبس خـاتم ؟.؟

شيى اساسي



اخيرا ً 

صور لنــا أي شي تـح ــبه من ( ساعات ،، نظارات ،، ملابسكـ ،، عطوركـ ,,, any thing )
كلشي حلو*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

مشكور اخونا علوكه على تلبية هالطلب
عساك عالقوة

----------


## Malamh Cute

مرآحب ،

تسلم علوكه ع التلبيه :) ،

يالله آختآإرو عضو بعده ..

ربي يعطيكم آلف عآإفيه ،

تحيآتي

----------


## عفاف الهدى

تم استدعاء الأخ مهتاب
ننتظره

----------


## عفاف الهدى

وتم استدعاء اخونا مهرشاد
مين راح يوصل قبل 
يلا يا شباب

----------


## آهات حنونه

مشكوور خيي علوكه على تواجدك معانا
موفق بأذن الله..<<<<جد العطر شئ >>زوجي يستخدمه هع

بنتظار اخوانا الباقييين زانشاء الله شبل ماينسى ويمر من هون

تحياتي للجميع

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

مشكوره خيتو بحوره
الموضوع روعه 
والاستضافات اروع 
بانتظار جديدكـ 
تحياتيـ ..

----------


## آهات حنونه

العفو خيتي 

بلانتظااار
لو اخواتي تستعون النا....مضراوي....حسسينو 

انشاء الله مايتاخرون جميع الي استدعيناهم

----------


## Malamh Cute

> العفو خيتي 
> 
> بلانتظااار
> لو اخواتي تستعون النا....مضراوي....حسسينو 
> 
> انشاء الله مايتاخرون جميع الي استدعيناهم



مرآحب ،

مآإيصير خآإطرش إلآ طيب  :bigsmile:  ..

الحين آستدعيهم ..

ربي يعطيكم الف عافيه

تحيآتي

----------


## آهات حنونه

الله يعافيكي خيتي ملامح ماتقصرين

وكل عام وانتم بالف خير

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

*يلا في انتظار مضراوي وحسسينو* 
*تحياتيـ ..*

----------


## آهات حنونه

بلانتظاار

شكرا لمرورك وتواصلك الرائع خيتي الفراش الفاطمي

----------


## قطعة سكر

السسلام 
اني من زماان مادخلت هالقسم 
واول مادخلت عليه علطوول في دا الوضووع
اخوي علي اظن انك ماسريت لدعوتك واني اسفة لاني استدعيتك الغلط مني
اخوي ابو احمد استافتك مرة حلوووة وظريفة
ونفس الشي في استضللفة اخوي ععلوكة
وبأنتظااار البقااية الي هم مضرااوي و حسينووو
سي ياا..~

----------


## آهات حنونه

شكرا لتواجدك خيتي سكروووه 
لاعدمنا تواصلك
تحياتي لك

----------


## علي pt

> السسلام 
> اني من زماان مادخلت هالقسم 
> واول مادخلت عليه علطوول في دا الوضووع
> اخوي علي اظن انك ماسريت لدعوتك واني اسفة لاني استدعيتك الغلط مني
> سي ياا..~



 
وعليكم من الله السلام والرحمة والاكرام ..
صباح/ مساء معطر بالايمان


أختي العزيزة قطعة سكر 
لا أعلم ما جناه أخيكي/ علي
لكي تقولي هذا الكلام

ولكن ما أتمناه هو عفوك عني
ومسامحتي ,,

مع اعتذاري الشديد
لكم ولصاحبة الموضوع
وللإدارة - لهذا الخروج عن الموضوع

وتقبلو وافر تحيات
المقل/ علي

----------


## قطعة سكر

> وعليكم من الله السلام والرحمة والاكرام ..
> 
> صباح/ مساء معطر بالايمان 
> 
> أختي العزيزة قطعة سكر 
> لا أعلم ما جناه أخيكي/ علي
> 
> ولكن ما أتمناه هو عفوك عني
> ومسامحتي ,,
> ...



اخوي علي انت ماقلت شي بس اني حسيت من ردودك جدي
على ماعتقد كانت احاسيسي خاطئة
ترى اخوي اني مازعلت منك ولا شي عشان تطلب مساامحتي او عفوي
واكيد اني مسامحتك ومن زمان
سي ياا..~

----------


## Taka

*هله هله عآشو عآشو آيوآ آيوآ
آولآ ميرسـي ع آلموضـوع آلغـآوي :)
وميرسـي ختيـه عفـآف ع آلدعـوه
وسـوري ع آلتأخيـر
آممممممم
مـآدري آذآ كنسلتونـي آو لآ هع
آلمهـم آذآ مكنسلينـي آحذفـو ردي :(
وآذآ مـوب مكنسلينـي يودو ردودي هع

* *  1- أيهــــــم تفضل ( الثوب وملحقـــاته ) أم ( الجيــنز والـ تي شيرتـ )؟

وآللهي آفضـل آلآثنيـن 
 
2- ايش المــاركه اللي تح ــب تشتري منها ( الإسبورات )؟

 
3- ايش الشــي إللي ماتستغنـآآآ عنه في كــل طلعه ؟!

آممممم
وآللهي مآفي شي محدد

بـس آحـب آكـون مرتـب وبـدون دفآشـه

4- لــو سافرتـ للخــــارج إيش تلبس عـــــادة ً ؟.؟

آكيـد بدلـه :)


5- في ( البرد ) بـ إيش عــادة ً تتدفــىآآآآ ؟.؟.؟ * من الملابس *

آمممممم
ملآبـس شتويـه نآدر
آحب آلبـس ملآبس خفيفه عشآن آستمتع بآلبرد
لآنه بردنـآ مجـرد جـم شهـر ولآزم مآنفوتـه

6- إيش لون قمـــــــاشك بالبرد ؟.؟ 

وآللهـي بآلبـرد آو بآلحـر
كـل وآحـد عنـدي .. بس آفضـل آلآلوآن آلفآتحـه 

هــل أنت من النوع إللي يهتم بالكبــك ؟.؟ 
آمممممم
وآللهي مآنستعمـله بملآسبنـآ 
يعنـي يآ آلبـس لبـس بلـدي آو كويتـي هع

* شمــاغيات :- 
1- إيش تفضــل الشمــاغ ولا الغترهـ؟!

ههههههه
ليـش آصـلآ شـو آلفـرق بينهـم
و آصـلآ آحنـآ محـد عندنـآ يقول شمـآغ
نقول غتـره وبـث
 
2- الشماغ أو الغترهـ شي أساسي بالنسبه لك مــ ع الثوبـ ؟.؟

وآللهي دآمنـي دآخل آلدآر عآدي مآلبـس
لكـن آذآ ظهـرت بـرع آكيـــد
 
3- هل انت من النــوع إللي يتلثم بشمــاغه في البرد ؟.؟

لآمآسويهـآ لآنه آللي يسويهـآ آحسـه غجـري
غيـر يوم تكونـي مرتبـه وكشخـه
تعطيـج منظـر :)


* كمــاليات :- 
1- مــاهو عطركـ المفضــل ؟.؟ ( واحد بس )

وآللهي مآعنـدي عطـر محـدد
آي عطـر حلـو آستخدمـه
 
2- ماركتكـ المفضله للســــاعات ؟

سيـم سيـم مآعندي ممآركه محدده
آي سآعـه شكلهـآ غآوي لبستهـآ :)
 
3- كــم مرا تروح لـ ( صالون الحلاق ) في الشــهر ؟.؟

آمممممم
مرآت 4
ومرآت 2
 
4- تـح ــب تلبس خـاتم ؟.؟
  
لآآآآآآآ
آبـدآ آبـدآ مآآآآحبـه 


اخيرا ً 

صور لنــا أي شي تـح ــبه من ( ساعات ،، نظارات ،، ملابسكـ ،، عطوركـ ,,, any thing )

آممممم
صـورت لكـم لعبتـي آلمفضلـه هع
ضفدوعـي فديتـه وآلله


*

----------


## Malamh Cute

مرآإحب ،

ردود قميله مهرشآإد :) ..

لكن يآغنآإتي لعبتك مره خفيفة دم  :nuts:  ..

ربي يعطيك آلف عآإفيه ،

وننتظر إللي بعدك ..

لآخلآ ولآعدم

تحيآتي

----------


## قطعة سكر

السسلام
ردود حلوووة اخي مهرشااد
وااااي ضفدووعك حلووو جناان
بأنتظاار ...منهو الي بعدك؟؟خخخ
يلا
سي ياا..~

----------


## بنوته كيوته

ردود جميله اخي مهرشاد..
يسلمك ربي...
ضفدعك حلو كتير كتير :toung: ..
مشكووور وربي يعطيك العافيه..

----------


## آهات حنونه

شكرا لتواجدك خيي مهرشاد
موفق بأذن الله
بس ماقلت لنا شنو اسم ضفدوعك هع؟؟؟؟

تحياتي لك

بنتظاار باقي الشباب

----------


## Taka

*يآهـلآإ وآلله
تسلمـون ع ردودكـم آلنآيـس
آجـوف عيبكـم ضفدوعـي هع
آسمـه بآليآبآنـي " كآتومـي " katumi
:)
*

----------


## آهات حنونه

شكرا لتواصلكم الرائع

بنتظار باقي الرجاجيل هع

----------


## حسسينو

الســـــــــلام عليكم ورحمـــة الله وبركـــــــــــاته 




* الاسئـــــله :- 

1- أيهــــــم تفضل ( الثوب وملحقـــاته ) أم ( الجيــنز والـ تي شيرتـ )؟
الثوب وملحقاته ولا مره لبست جينز احب الصراولة الفضفاظه 
الانها مريحه  
2- ايش المــاركه اللي تح ــب تشتري منها ( الإسبورات )؟
 :huuh:  لاتعليق 
3- ايش الشــي إللي ماتستغنىآآآ عنه في كــل طلعه ؟!
الجوال والمحفظه وخاتمي واكيد مفتاح السيارة  :deh:  :clap: 
ولانسى بعد دخاني وكلك حركات يبايسن :nosweat:  :shiny: 

4- لــو سافرتـ للخــــارج إيش تلبس عـــــادة ً ؟.؟
بصراحة ماسافرت ولا بلد  :no: 
معفن في السعوديه هههه :suspicious: 
بس اذا سافرت يمكن ألبس جينز تغير :bleh:  
5- في ( البرد ) بـ إيش عــادة ً تتدفــىآآآآ ؟.؟.؟ * من الملابس * 
اكيد اول شي البجامه القطنيه والثياب المخصصه للبرد طبعاً :idea: 
والجاكيت
6- إيش لون قمـــــــاشك بالبرد ؟.؟ وهــل أنت من النوع إللي يهتم بالكبــك ؟.؟
في البرد والصيف لووني المميز الاسود انا من عشاق اللون الاسود والاحمر 
بنسبه للكبك افضل لبسه لانه يعطي مظهر للثوب 



* شمــاغيات :- 
1- إيش تفضــل الشمــاغ ولا الغترهـ؟!
الشماغ 
2- الشماغ أو الغترهـ شي أساسي بالنسبه لك مــ ع الثوبـ ؟.؟
لا مو اساسي 
3- هل انت من النــوع إللي يتلثم بشمــاغه في البرد ؟.؟
حزت البرد كلشي تدفه به  :shiny:  هههه
اتلثم بس على حسب البروده  :nuts: 



4- كيف طريقتكـ في لبس الشمـاغ ( صورهـ ) >>للتشخيصه موب لك..خخخخ
 
وفي طريقة ثانيه بس ماعلم صعبه وتاخذ وقت وتفكير :sila:  




* كمــاليات :- 
1- مــاهو عطركـ المفضــل ؟.؟ ( واحد بس ) 
boos 
2- ماركتكـ المفضله للســــاعات ؟
مالبس ساعات :huuh:  
3- كــم مرا تروح لـ ( صالون الحلاق ) في الشــهر ؟.؟
مرتين في الشهر :icon30:  



4- تـح ــب تلبس خـاتم ؟.؟
اكيد احب الخواتيم وخاصة الياقوت والسليماني








اخيرا ً  
صور لنــا أي شي تـح ــبه من ( ساعات ،، نظارات ،، ملابسكـ ،، عطوركـ ,,, any thing )
 
_احب الهدوء واعشق جمال البحر_ 
 :signthankspin:  
وتوته توته خلصت الحتوته حلوه ولا فتفوته هه
تحياتي

----------


## حسسينو

_بصراحة موضوع جميل خيتوووو بحوووووووووووووووور يعطيش العافيه_
_على الافكار الجميله والعجيبة بعظ الشيء هههه_
_سلمت يداش_ 
_وملامح بعد يعطيش العافيه على المجهود المبدل لاتمام العمل_ 
_بحفظ الباري عز وجل تحياتي_

----------


## آهات حنونه

استمتعـــت خيي حسسينو مع حدوثتــك

موفق بأذن الله

الله يكتب الـــك سفرة السنة انشاء الله ,,,وزين مأخترت البحر وهدؤه

وشكرا لتـــلبية الدعوة

لاعدمنا تواصلــك الرائع

تحـــــياتي لك

----------


## عفاف الهدى

مهرشااااااااد 
حسسينو
ما شاء الله عليكم شباب 
استمتعنا معاكم 
بانتظار اخ يديد

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

استضافه حلووه 
وبانتظار الباقي 
تحياتيـ ..

----------


## آهات حنونه

مشكورين أخواتي الغالييين عل التواصل

لاعدمنــــــــــــــا مروركم الرائع

----------


## Malamh Cute

مرآإحب ،

آمم حمآإس ردودك حسسينو  :toung:  ..

يعطيك الف عآإفيه ..

آمم بحر آختآإرو عفر غير مضرآوي  :amuse:  ،

ووقت إلآ يجي يرد  :toung:  ..

ربي يعطيكم الف عافيه ،

لآخلآ ولآعدم

تحيآتي

----------


## قطعة سكر

السسلام
استضاافة رووعة اخوي حسسينو
لاع ــدمناك
بأنتظار الع ــضو الي بعده
سي ياا..ْ

----------


## آهات حنونه

تسلــــمو على المرور

بس ساعدوني انتو واختارو ؟؟؟؟

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

اممممم 
ماادري يمكــــــــــــــــــن
تأبط بودره او الحبيب 44 او اشرف او المتحير 
او ساحر القلب او امممم<<<<<<<< هداااااااويه نص الي في المنتدى 
ههههههه
خلاص ماباقول من بعد اخاف اقولهم كلهم 
بس ارسلو ليهم كلهم والي بيتفضل حييييياه الله 
تقبليـ  مروريـ ..

----------


## عفاف الهدى

راح استدعي كم شخص واشووف
مثل ما قالت الفروشه نستضيف 
والي يجي حياه الله

----------


## عفاف الهدى

رسلت الى بعض الشباب 
ننتظر الي يوصل قبل 
نتمنى كلهم يجونا

----------


## آهات حنونه

مرحباااا

مشكورين الفراش الفاطمي,,,,,,عفاف الهدى

تواصلكم يسعدني ويسلمو مليون على الاستدعائات لاعدمناكم

وكل عام وانتو بخييييير

----------


## مضراوي

> *اعتذر لكم ألفاً وألف على التأخير*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *الســـــــــلام عليكم ورحمـــة الله وبركـــــــــــاته*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 
موضوع حلو بالمرة 
يعطيكم ألف عافيه ع الجهود المبذولة

تحياتي :مضراوي

----------


## عفاف الهدى

خوش استضافه من اخويي مضراوي 
وحلو ه الصوره
ويعطيك العافية

----------


## آهات حنونه

استمــــتعنا مع اجاباتـــك خيو مضـــراوي

موفق بأذن الله ...

ولاعدمنــا طلتـــك الطيبه

الصوره رائعه فعلا...

تحــــــياتي لكـ

----------


## آهات حنونه

تم استدعاء خيـــــو arboch
بنتظــــــــــارك

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

استمتعنا معاك خيو مضراوي
بانتظار arboch
بفارغ الصبر 
تحياتيـ..

----------


## Malamh Cute

مرآإحب ،

ربي يعطيك آلف عآإفيه مضرآإوي :) ،

وننتظر العضو الجديد ،

لآخلآ ولآعدم

تحيآإتي

----------


## آهات حنونه

شكرا لتواصلكم الاكثر من رائع


بلانتظااار

----------


## المميزة

يعطيك العافية مضراوي 
فانتظار العضو الجديد

----------


## سموورهـ ..~

صباح اليآسمين..
ننتظر العضو القديد
تحياتو..سمورهـ

----------


## آهات حنونه

الله يسلمكم

نحن بلانتــظـــــــــــار

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

ارسلو الى عضو ثاني على مايجي الي قبله 
تحياتيـ..

----------

